# Dungeons and Dragons Character Designs



## Genesis Cavalier (Jun 29, 2017)

After a few weeks of having to keep this secret, it is a secret no longer! Here is the Amber Expanse crew, in the flesh and pixal!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

How old are you?


----------



## Solokeh (Jun 30, 2017)

I saw these DnD character illustrations and completely loved them!

I'm currently working on a DnD-like RPG that desperately needs an artist.

If you're interested, I'd love to discuss payment options. I can't offer a job, but I am willing to compensate, or offer revenue share in the project.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Genesis Cavalier (Jun 29, 2017)

Solokeh said:


> I saw these DnD character illustrations and completely loved them!
> 
> I'm currently working on a DnD-like RPG that desperately needs an artist.
> 
> ...


I am interested, what are your terms regarding payments? What kind of work would this project entail?


----------



## lilrebelart (Sep 11, 2017)

These are great! I love them!


----------

